# الهاء بعد الواو في جمع كلمة خارجية إن انتهت بالواو



## HotIcyDonut

أهلًا بالجميع

عندما نجمع كلمةً منتهية بالواو (وأيضًا غير عربية في الأصل) باسسخدام جمع المؤنث السالم، نضيف فيها الهاء بعد الواو

يورو - يوروهات
فيديو - فيديوهات
إستوديو - إستوديوهات

سؤالاي

أوّلًا: ما هو مصطلح رسمي لتلك الهاء في النحو العربي؟ كيف نسمّيها؟
ثانيًا: أتضاف الهاء قبل نون المثنّى أيضًا (مثلاً "فيديوهان" أو "يوروهان") أو تضاف في الجمع فقط؟

شكراً مقدماً على الإجابة​


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذا الجمع بالهاء ليس قياسيا وليس موجودا في كل اللهجات، مثلا في اللهجة العراقية: فيديوات ويوروات واستوديوات 

لست متأكدة من اللهجات الشامية كلها ولكنني سمعت الاثنتين - اللهجة الفلسطينية تميل إلى استخدام الهاء والأردنية تميل إلى عدم استخدامها مثلا.

في الفصحى لا تُضاف الهاء حسب علمي إلا في أمهات وإله (الهاء في إله غير أصلية وأصلها إل -أو هذا ما قرأت).

إجابة أولا: ليس لها مصطلح لا رسمي ولا غيره.
إجابة ثانيا: في اللهجة الفلسطينية لا تُضاف الهاء في المثنى غالبا وإن كنت قد سمعتها أحيانا. لا أدري عن اللهجات الأخرى التي تستخدمها.


----------



## Romeel

الهاء هنا ضرورة لتسهيل النطق بهذه الكلمات

فلو نطقت يوروات فهي ثقيلة بدون الهاء لذلك تضاف

ونحن عندما ننطق هو هي تصير كأنها هوه أو هيه إلخ نطقا

وحتى في القرآن الكريم تدخل الهاء كتابة مثل: قوله تعالى "وما أدراك ما هيه" لإظهار الفتحة 

والله أعلم


----------

